# What would these genetics make a mouse look like?



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

According to these genetics, what would you say the mouse would look like?

1) a/a B/b cch/ch d/d Ru/ru

2) a/a b/b ce/ce d/d Ru/Ru

3) a/a b/b d/d Ru/ru


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

SORRY, NUMBER 2 HAS ru/ru AND NOT Ru/Ru


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can't tell you what they would look like but I can tell you what each part means.

1) a/a B/b cch/ch d/d Ru/ru
Non agouti, Non Chocolate, Burmese, Blue, No Ruby Eyes
Carries the gene for Chocolate and ruby eyes

2) a/a b/b ce/ce d/d ru/ru
non agouti, chocolate, beige, blue, ruby eyes.

3) a/a b/b d/d Ru/ru
non agouti, Chocolate, blue, No Ruby Eyes
Carries the gene for ruby eyes.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, I think this is what they'd be:

1) a/a B/b cch/ch d/d Ru/ru - *Blue Burmese* (carrying Choc & Ruby Eyes)
2) a/a b/b ce/ce d/d Ru/Ru -* Smoke?* (not standardized?)
3) a/a b/b d/d Ru/ru[/quote] - *Lilac* (carrying Ruby Eyes)

But I'm just getting started with the whole genetics thing, so I could be completely off!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Spot you you two


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'm learning myself too


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

sugarmice said:


> SORRY, NUMBER 2 HAS ru/ru AND NOT Ru/Ru


Oh, just noticed this! In this case, my answer for #2 would be inaccurate. Not sure what it would be called with ruby eyes.. something-Beige? Lilac Beige? Looking at these with the gf, she seems to be better as this than me (unsurprising as she is great at science!).


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I didn't realize there was a gene for ruby eyes! Does it affect coat color like pink eyes? Can ruby eyes be visually differentiated from the red eyes of certain c-diluted mice?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ruby eyes can be so dark they look black except in certain kings of light.


----------

